
Can Chrome Sync or Firefox Sync be trusted with sensitive data? - twapi
https://palant.de/2018/03/13/can-chrome-sync-or-firefox-sync-be-trusted-with-sensitive-data
======
randomerr
It sounds like the answer is 'no, unless you encrypt the data before you place
it on one of those services.' Which almost defeats the reason for using the
service.

